# Estrogen shots for an enlarged prostate?



## John-Ashley Hill (Jan 5, 2011)

Took Renzo to the vet today after I noticed a small amount of blood that was dripping from his penis. The vet said that he had an enlarged prostate and gave him an estrogen shot that he said would stop the problem. Has anyone else had experience in giving their working/sport dog estrogen shots and if so did it affect their drive or bite work? ( The other option is neutering, which I would like to avoid)


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

PM on the way...


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> PM on the way...


Hi Maren

What, now that you're a real vet you're not going to give public advise


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Hi Maren
> 
> What, now that you're a real vet you're not going to give public advise


now that is funny right there...


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Hi Maren
> 
> What, now that you're a real vet you're not going to give public advise


PPV :razz:


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> PPV :razz:



We can't expect her to keep on giving out free advise with all the students loans to pay off


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Nah, I basically told him the bottom line is that castration is the gold standard treatment and sent him a couple links. Happy? :-D

PS: still not calling myself a "real" vet until I graddy-ate! :-\"


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Nah, I basically told him the bottom line is that castration is the gold standard treatment and sent him a couple links. Happy? :-D
> 
> PS: still not calling myself a "real" vet until I graddy-ate! :-\"



was wondering..over here they call it chemical castration...im guessing the eostrogenshots are the same as chem castr? ive had it with 2 dogs but both well advanged in age so after 2x of chem castr i had them castrated but it didnt matter since they were retired...never did notice a difference in them tho.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Alice Bezemer said:


> was wondering..over here they call it chemical castration...im guessing the eostrogenshots are the same as chem castr? ive had it with 2 dogs but both well advanged in age so after 2x of chem castr i had them castrated but it didnt matter since they were retired...never did notice a difference in them tho.


Chemical castration is pretty rare over here, we prefer surgical. There is some research interest in Neutersol,but it doesn't contain estrogens. Estrogens increase the size of the prostate, which is why about every male human and intact male dog has BPH as their testosterone naturally decreases as they age. Maybe the vet knows something I don't, but the effect of testosterone and estrogen on the prostate was my last project in graduate school, so I dunno...


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Estrogens increase the size of the prostate,


Can this increase be caused by topical interaction Dr. Bell ?


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

If you mean what I think you mean...your lady friend is getting her estrogens *ahem* "directly" into your prostate...that sounds like something to be kept in the bedroom between two consenting adults. Or a matter for your proctologist. ;-) :-D


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Dont share the goughnuts


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> If you mean what I think you mean...your lady friend is getting her estrogens *ahem* "directly" into your prostate...that sounds like something to be kept in the bedroom between two consenting adults. Or a matter for your proctologist. ;-) :-D


I'm not really sure what that implies, but I feel like I should be embarassed. Also, there is nothing wrong with my feet.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> I'm not really sure what that implies, but I feel like I should be embarassed. Also, there is nothing wrong with my feet.



:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

My experience:

I have been fighting enlarged prostate since my male was about 1.5 years old. Always manifested as apple juice colored urine, and occasional blood splatters on the carpet only while he slept.

We would go on antibiotics, it would stop and go down in size for a month or so, then reoccur. Vet wanted to neuter. I was very resistant to this. It hit a peak when my female went into her first heat, where the week following he literally pee'ed pure blood. Immediate vet trip. They catheterized him while I held him to get a clean sample of prostate and bladder fluid. Came back with no abnormal critters in there. We then went on a heavy anti-inflammatory. 2 weeks later it went away and has not returned. He is now about 3.75 years old. Perhaps it is the teenage hormones wearing off, or perhaps it is the anti-inflammatory. Its been about 6 months since the last problem (but it was almost always present in some capacity before, and now his urine is light yellow to clear)


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

keep me posted John.


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

as far as 4 vets have explained to me, it is usually a result of sexual frustration in young intact males and not as much cause for concern as it seems. this assumes you've ruled out other causes like prostrate/bladder infection, etc. my male never showed any signs of pain or that he was even aware it was happening. in hind sight, i wonder if the night time bleeding (i'd get up to go to the bathroom and he'd be asleep with a fan shaped spray of blood right at his penis which clearly didn't hurt enough to wake him up or make him shift positions) was the result of nocturnal emissions.


----------

